# proper layering for vail?



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

layer and then remove as deemed necessary


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

but what should i put on over the base layer? really i am clueless.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

c_mack9 said:


> but what should i put on over the base layer? really i am clueless.


Depends on your jacket Is it lined or a shell. I use a base layer, then a hoodie/pull over then my shell jacket. UA hood for my neck and head then my helmet. Nice and warm. Base layer bottoms and my board pants. UA socks for the feet. UA liner gloves and my main gloves. If need be I can remove a layer.

Cheers


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

I have never been to vail, but I have boarded and done other activities in cold weather, in a low as -5degrees f As long as you have synthetic base layer and a water proof shell, middle layer can be just about anything. Fleece is a good insulating layer, cotton would work to if that is what you have, given base layer is synthetic. I would bring options, you don't want to get too hot, that synthetic layer can still become saturated, if that happens your hosed as you know.


----------



## oliveryochest (Oct 22, 2009)

Whenever i go boarding in really cold weather, i put on UA Coldgear base, quality fleece, and then my pants and jacket. It has always kept me warm and dry. I go to Hokkaido every winter and weather there is anywhere from -10C - -30C.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

ok guys thanks a lot. hey kysnowboarder im from ky too just the western part. do you go to paoli and perfect north on the regular? your name isnt anthony is it?


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

c_mack9 said:


> ok guys thanks a lot. hey kysnowboarder im from ky too just the western part. do you go to paoli and perfect north on the regular? your name isnt anthony is it?


Never been to paoli. I go to perfect north. Everyone says Paoli isn't worth the trip. My name is Chris.. Glad to see I am not the only ky snowboarder on this forum. What hill do you go to?


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

here lately st. louis but ill go to paoli and perfect north at least once this year. my buddy is talkin about go to PN on new years day, im not sure if ill be able to go or not. another friend has an apt in lville so me and him will go crash the night there and hit up PN for a day or 2 sometime soon, probably in january sometime.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

I am going to PN tomorrow. What is the place like in ST. Louis compared to PN? I might head up to PN on New Years day as well, snow is in the forecast for New Years day.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

STL is small, probably like paoili. i went to paoli once about 8 years ago and cant remember much of it. i got a whole new setup i would like to try out before i head out west.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

How long have you been boarding for? Do you do stuff in the park? I started 3 years ago. If you are coming out this way to board, I would defiantly go to pn. I took a paoli guy to pn for the first time last week and he acted like it was a worlds better. It is still just a hill, but he said the snow is better, there are more runs that are longer and steeper than paoli. Part of the reason I haven't been to Paoli is everyone tells me it is not worth it. I am going to go once this year just so I can see for my self. Of course PN lengthens your drive by a good bit.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah thats why we would stay in lville for the night haha. cincy is about 6 hours from paducah. i havent been boarding that long, just a few times really, havent got in the park yet but im wantin to start hittin small jumps. if i end up goin il shoot ya a pm first.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Depends on the weather and the weight of your jacket's insulation. The fact that it has a removable liner is great. You can use it as an insulated jacket with the liner, or take it out and use it as a shell. This means you have great flexibility with your layers.

As for your Under Armour, it depends on which type it is. Base 1.0, 2.0, or 3.0? It should also be ColdGear. If it is 1.0, then it is compression fit. This one should be worn as your first layer. Do not wear anything under this one. If you have 2.0 or 3.0, those are fitted which means it is a relaxed fit. 3.0 would be the warmest base layer that UA makes. One thing I like to do is wear my compression 1.0 as a first layer and use the 3.0 as a second layer. This coupled with my 60grams insulated jacket keeps me super warm and super dry in 20 degree weather plus wind chill. It actually gets too warm after a couple of hours of shredding and I usually have to shed the second layer so I know it will be great for even colder weather.

If you only have that one compression fit base layer, you can wear Merino wool, Fleece, Polyester, or some other type of synthetic as a second and third layer. Just make sure you don't wear 100% cotton. You can do a cotton blend, but it is still best not to use it. Here are some great layers. Patagonia and SmartWool products make excellent layers and are even better when coupled with your UA compression gear.

Mens Long Underwear

Hoodies make a great last layer. UA and North Face Kolmarden (expensive though ) are great from this list.

Mens Snowboard Hoodies

Look at some SmartWool products on the web. Their Merino Wool products are effin wow. A little pricey, but well worth the investment. Put on your UA coldgear and throw a couple of SmartWool layers over it and you're Golden.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

im guessin the UA is the 1.0, i havent even tried it on yet but it looks like compression gear. my dad got it to go fishing in but it didnt fit do he gave it to me. i doubt he would want something super warm as his base layer. thanks for that info, very helpful.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

c_mack9 said:


> yeah thats why we would stay in lville for the night haha. cincy is about 6 hours from paducah. i havent been boarding that long, just a few times really, havent got in the park yet but im wantin to start hittin small jumps. if i end up goin il shoot ya a pm first.


I went to pn today, it was great. There was some ice but it wasn't a problem. Let me know. If conditions are right I plan to go this fri


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

I was snowboarding yesterday in about 10*F weather and had just bonfire pants, nothing but boxers underneath, and a regular snow jacket with a t-shirt underneath. Those parts of me were toasty :thumbsup:

Then again, I'm kind of a freak when it comes to temperature lol.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Layering for Vail*

First, I have a confession...I love the back bowls at Vail. I go to Colorado once or twice a year to get my stateside fix.

Vail's temperature will change a lot during the day. Mornings can be very, very cold with warm, sunny afternoons. So, be prepared to remove a layer.

I like Patagonia Capilene 1 for my long johns. Just enough to provide a liner to my pants. I like Cap 1 for the shirt base layer also or, even better, Patagonia Merino 1 or 2 top. I use either their R4 or Marsupial as a second layer. I usually take it off before noon.

Whatever you do, don't wear cotton. Use either synthetics or wool. Cotton kills. While you're at Vail, go to the Ski Museum there. It's free and has both snowboarding and ski history. I learned a lot and I always stick my head in to see what's new (at a museum?). At the museum, they'll tell you about the history of the U.S. military in WWII in the mountains and how many died or were injured because of cotton.

Another warm trick - I hate being cold but love cold weather - is to wear a very thin balaclava. Not feeling the cold on your face and insulating your head does wonders.

Wear a helmet. They're not just for warmth but they help. So many folks kiss trees every year in Colorado. Helmets improve your chances of survival.

Enjoy. Cross over to the other side of I70 and eat at Sandbar. It's fairly inexpensive and fun.


----------

